# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Arb Elo

## delira

Këto poezi janë marrë nga vëllimi "Mirazh", botim i shtëpisë "Pika pa sipërfaqe".


*Lëmsh*

Loz me lëmshin që të bie nga prehri, ndërsa thur çorapet e leshit,
Shtëllungat e tymit të bardhë i bën fill, i kalon në gishta, i bën top,
Qethur janë delet e reve që po mjelin bijtë e tu në vathën e largët,
Të fërkohem këmbëve, të lutem të më përkëdhelesh prapa veshit,
tmë pëshpëritësh fjalë tigrash, ndonëse u bë kohë që jam maçok,
Por ti bën nyje të tjera, hesht, pa anë e fund kjo cergë merimange..

Provoj ta zgjidh, e di, është e kotë, trung jam edhe vetë, me nyje,
Anës vatrës fle dhe thahem në avullin e frymës tënde të parregullt,
Gjuhë çastesh më lëpijnë në fytyrë, qentë që ruajnë tufën e lehin,
Zgjohem, ska ndodhur asgjë, veç ti ndërkohë ke bërë edhe ca yje, 
Mëngët e vjeshtës ke filluar me kaçurrelat e bardha të një mjegulle,
e veç gishtat shoh që stë lodhen kurrë, kukullat e varura në penj...

----------


## delira

*Tokë e premtuar*



Nga peshë e fajit varen gjinjtë e shpresës, fishken, 
Herë lule, ku bleta e foshnja thithin, herë plagë e ënjtur,
herë uniformë ku bren tenja, herë tokë e premtuar,
ku gjithfarë ikanakësh kërkojnë mjaltin e qumështin.

Është shterpë kjo grua, fëmijët nuk janë të saj, gjinjtë veç dhjamë, 
sytë xham, e zemra... eh zemra, sahat klonuar nga minë e trurit,
që nuk plasi e fle në varr të dheut prej nga plas filizi i grurit, 
bukës,  pemës që u bë letër për t`u nënshkruar me dorë të ngopur
të drejtat e njeriut apo urdhri për të bombarduar, 
oraret, shifrat e hebrenjve që prunë trenat në kamp.
I zbritën, vunë në rresht, numëruan, u zhveshën, 
rrodhi ciklon B, u shkulën si dhëmbët e artë
në gojën e pajetë me shkumë të kufomave,
mishit që digjet në kremator n ethe, n yjet, 
pesë a gjashtëcepësh, si retinë e kriminelit.

Pjellë e zjarrit, në tym demi unjet, i ngulin shpatën,
Flamurë dhe blozë vjell goja e hapur e bishës, 
si portë tempulli, gjuha e nxjerrë lëpin gjakun, dehet,
skuqet nga ai, flet përçart për tokën e premtuar,
ku rrjedh mjaltë e qumësht. Dyzet vjet  u endëm
e ja, deti është i kuq si ëndërr e ligë shushunje, 
nuk ka vend, shtyhen, bien shkulm në gjunjë.

Ah, Atë ! Adhuruam viçin, kryqëzuam bijtë, sdinim ç`bënim,
bëmë kambanat tanke, parakaluam në xhami me çizme,
dhunuam varret, i vumë helmetë shqiponjës, damkosëm yje
me kazma e pushkë, festonim si qentë bariun e marrë në festë, 
veshur me pizhame me vija gjatësore, të qethur shkurt,
me lule letre në të dyja duart. Bërtisnim Jemi gati!
Gati për të vrarë, gati për zjarr, gati për litar,
plumb; gati për varr, lemeri, llahtarë.

Në llum bisha unjet, gëlltit tym, koka i rëndohet,
shkel minën e trurit, e zemra... eh zemra,
transplantuar nga faraon i vdekur,
dhëmb i artë në gojën e hapur të kriminelit tek qesh,
plagës ku brejnë krimbat vrimat e të pushkatuarve.

Kullon ciklon B, karvani niset teposhtë këmbërënduar,
retina skuqet nga ylli që plas, pesë a gjashtëcepësh,
shifër e damkosur në ndonjë letër nga duart
që tash dridhen e nuk kanë ku mbahen, se poshtë është honi,
ku rrjedh helm, llavë, deti i kuq, toka e premtuar...

----------


## delira

*Kërmill, 90°*


Drejtkëndëshat e dhomës,
pa llogaritur raftin,
tavolinën dhe kornizat,
janë nëntë gjithsej,
tre palë binjakë.

I kam frikë sipas radhës:
derën, kur hapet nga jashtë,
dritaren, kur bie muzgu,
dhe karshi, kur është i ndezur,
ekranin.

Nuk kam frikë siç kanë disa,
se mos më del prej andej dikush,
as se mos më ndikon për keq,
çmend, rrezaton a ku di unë,
Kam frikë veç se siç i shoh,
kanë edhe ata të drejtën
të më shikojnë mua.

Do ta marr derën, do ta kthej horizontalisht
e do të bllokoj me të dritaren, si në karantinë,
Në hyrje do të var  me mentesha ekranin,
me bravë, që hapet me telekomandë,
me xhamin jashtë, derë pasqyrë,
që të shohë bota veten pa më parë.

Në murin karshi do të var në vend të tij
dritaren e hequr, kornizën me xham,
e do e shoh si Mondrian, Maleviç të ri,
post mortem, me ndonjë titull si:
 Kuadrat i bardhë në sfond të bardhë,
apo Sfond gri me kuadrat po aq gri,
e do e kundroj ditë e natë, sa ta kuptoj
atë natyrë morti me gjallesë brenda,
si kërmilli pa guaskë kapakun e kutisë,
guaskës kubike me gjashtë faqe, 90°,
pa ndërprerje, 24 orë, direkt, online, live...

----------


## delira

*Fjalë kurmi*


Mishi yt mbi shtrat më bën të ndihem keq,
Formë e tij e jo ai zgjon të verbrin në mua,
e më vjen turp që dëshiroj tymin e jo flakën,
mjegullën që mbështjell dritën, që zhveshur ndez
një tjetër vegim, fantazmë e gjallesës së thare më
shfaqet në ty. Si do ia bëjmë kur të kalbemi?

Gjuhë të re do të shpik atëherë vetëm për ty,
me fjalë te reja, të virgjëra, të pathëna mot,
Muzikë me tinguj fëshfëritës, qerthullima,
zukatje, pëshpëshe, klithma, guduli e afshe,
që t`mos thuash dot asMos!, po veç O Zot!

Për shpresën mbarsur me dritë, për dritën
dhe përjetësinë, për hyjninë do të tregoj,
për atë që gjallon përtej fjalës, për plakun,
që pret anës rrjedhës dhe varkën e tij plot...

Turbull janë atje ujërat kur bien, me shkumë,
Të bardhë fare do jemi, të lëmuar, pa rrudha,
Një shkulmë hyjnore do na shkundë zemrat,
E libra do jemi, faqehapur, pa fillim , pa fund,
Do lexojmë fletëve të syve atë që sbesonim dot,
atë që dua të të them e për të cilën ska fjalë,
atë që po kërkojmë të gjejmë përjetimeve,
që sështë veç varri, thjesht një gropë tjetër,
ku bëjmë ç`bëjmë kthehemi prapë në kafaz,
ku sdimë ç`është brenda e çështë jashtë...

Përfaremi, stërpikemi, n kllapi puthen buzët,
derisa sdimë çduam, zbrazemi e jehojmë: 
 Jamskush, asdik, skajpafundpacak, ashiç,
 tejmund, nukmos, veçpranë, kotmos, athua  
Shuhemi, flakë dykokëshe si joker i trurit,
Narcis i dashjes sipër përdëllen lirinë, poshtë
gjiganti gijotinën, ciklopi i fatit ata që dalin,
Digjemi sërish në frymë, fjalëve të kurmit,
në të vjetrat rrokje që dëgjoi Moisiu në mal....

----------


## delira

*Natën*


Natën Lee, kur zvogëlohemi, regjemi në shtrat,
para se lëshohem e mbytem në lumin e zi përbri,
të mendoj, besoj që je, më bëhet se e di se pse
u bëmë, pse yjet ndrijnë, pse jetojmë. Atëherë
afrohet një qengj, më rri pranë, më kullot lehtë
barin tym të mendjes, bëhet kalë, vajzë, fëmijë,
derisa kotem e shkoj, hipur n`atë shpinë të butë
prej varke, prej dore mjegulle që shkund pendë
ëndrrash pa fjalë. Kafazi hapet e del pastaj ti,
rri mënjanë e ndërron plagën e ditës që zbardh...
Të kesh dikë, duash, dëshminë se s`je fare kot,
dikë ku të lëshohesh përgjithmonë, veç të jesh
pendë krahëve të tij fluturimesh të panjohura,
Bashkë në parajsë dhe ferr, të tjerë na lindin,
pa ta s`do ishim dot, të tjerë na duan, kallin,
Të bëhesh si dikur, harrosh kohën e lakmosh
mishkuq dhe bebëzat e gjakut, thithka, bark,
duar të paturp, buzë që s`dinë më ç`të bëjnë,
si dashja që vijon kur mbetesh zbrazur, dallgë
që pushton bregun, e mund e i largohet prapë...
Perëndia, nëse është, është fëmijë prej zjarri,
që s`ka pse të rritet, fëmijë prej  atij zjarri Lee,
prej atij syri, që sheh gjithçka, edhe mua tani,
tek i falem dashtit; në engjëjt janë, janë fëmijë,
jemi edhe ne të tillë; jemi ne e djall nuk ka,
veç të mjerë që s`patën fat të duhen nga
a të duan Zotin, se  Zoti është dasht,
thotë Gjoni,  mbretëria e tij mes nesh,
"天哪 请 无事生非 

----------


## yjori

..................................................

----------


## delira

*Kujtime*

_nga ArB eLo_

Kujtime pikëllojnë strehët,
si lot qerpikëve të erës, muri
që prishëm na ndau edhe më shumë,
Nuk ditëm më kush qemë, humbëm
honeve të së shkuarës. Poshtë zjarri
dhe tymi i tij i zi verboi të vetmin sy të qiellit.

Si do të kthehemi në shtëpi?

Rrugës pa emër turmojnë të ikurit,
U nisën e nuk ditën më se ku, sqima
(absurde, ndaj buzëqesh) krah më krah
me mungesën e durimit, si çift martuar
përjetësisht të kundërtash, i bënë të nguten,
të vrapojnë më shpejt drejt zjarrit, ndonëse
djersa s’pihet. Mbetën e u lutën për burim.

Lumenjtë nuk e dinë ç’janë,
përderisa dikush të zhytet,
ndoshta të mbytet...

----------


## delira

_nga ArB eLo_

*Anija ime*


Anija ime e shkretë,
t`i grisën velat stuhitë,
t`i thyen dallgët direkët,
Tani në breg ke dalë
e anuar mënjanë,
Valët të sjellin më pranë,
Valët të largojnë prapë...

Dikur u nise për udhë
ngarkuar me erëza të rralla,
indianë, zezakë e kinezë,
mëndafsh, fildish e temjan,
por detarët e kishin bërë me fjalë,
kapitenin e lidhën, e hodhën në det
e mallrat mes tyre i ndanë.

Dikush mori  vathët e unazat,
një tjetër idhujt,  gjerdanët e artë,
ndërsa për të virgjërën e huaj
u grindën gjatë, pastaj pinë,
hodhën zaret, u shanë,
derisa nxorën thikat
e njëri-tjetrin vranë.

Ashtu, e braktisur, pa drejtim,
u ende ujërave pa emër,
Diku ish thellë e diku cekët,
aty këtu hidheshin delfinë,
por më t’shumtën shkretë ish,
stuhitë t’i grisën velat,
dallgët t’i thyen direkët...

Përmbytur bota,
Pëllumbin në dorë,
E lashë të lirë
zogun e gjorë.

Ku janë të tjerët?
Bosh kjo arkë,
Fillikat vetëm
Noeu i ngratë....

----------


## delira

Libri i ri me poezi i ArB eLo "Zero 3D" gjendet tashmë në librarinë "E Për7shme" në Tiranë, rruga e Elbasanit.

----------


## delira

Libër i ri:

----------


## delira

nga "Zero 3D"

*Tungjatjeta*


The prapë “Tungjatjeta!”, fotokopje e së djeshmes, kafe në mëngjes,
hëngra drekë e përsëri kafe, dy cigare rresht, në tym të pashë prapë,
të nxora nga ujët, të dhashë frymë, hape sytë, -Jam në kllapi- më the,
me buzët mavi nga i ftohti, dridheshe, t’pëshpërita një fjalë në vesh,
u ngrohe dalëngadalë e në prehrin tim të zuri gjumi, ecja me kujdes,
kalimtarëve u bëja shenja me gishta t’heshtnin, i mbylla veshët vetes, 
rrija anash shtratit tënd, rrugicat me kalldrëm, plakat e ulur mbi gur,
fëmijët luanin me top, hurmat mbi komodinë e kavanozat e reçelit,
vinte era narkozë aty, hapa velëzat për herë të fundit, po më thernin,
dikush me skufje të bardhë e fshesë në dorë hapi derën, futi kokën,
e mbylli prapë, më përzihej, një aeroplan letre t’kish ngecur në flokë,
dëshirën e fundit thanë, prifti lexon pjesë nga darka e fundit, Amen!,
vishnja n’oborrin e gjyshes, mbi tavani i drunjtë me hieroglifë hijesh,
njollat në mure, çarku i akrepave po zinte edhe një sekondë tjetër,
një gardalinë të verdhë me pika në gjoks, në radio një këngë e vjetër,
ishte e djeshmja, një kollë e thatë, gjumë në drekë, gjithçka po rritej, 
dhe midis dy frymëmarrjesh të përgjigjem si gjithnjë “Tungjatjeta!”...

----------


## delira

*Ninëza e bardhë e alienit*

I rreptë është shikimi i alienit,
Nga ninëza e bardhë, zhytur
në zi, derdhet vështrimi i tij
drejt përmbi planetin e huaj,
shkatërruar, përmbytur, plot
me njerëzit e plehrat e tyre,
çarë nga lumenjtë e rrugët,
mbushur me hekur e beton,
varre për të gjallët e vdekur,
qiell për të vdekurit e gjallë,
ku zotërat ëndërrohen fjetur
si natën dielli, si ditën malli
për çka u mungon e s’dinë
çfarë... Çfarë?- mendon ai
në gjuhën e tij, çfarë s’dinë,
e përgjumet ndanë dritares,
syve të mi, që humben në zi
bashkë me hënën e shpirtin...

----------


## yjori

_nga ArB eLo_

*Vetëmevete*

Gjithnjë hyn brenda pa trokitur,
kur dera kyçet, kur nuk pipëtin,
Më kundron ngulët me qesëndi
edhe më thotë: “Unë jam pra, ti!

Jam shtrati, ku ti do të dergjesh,
Pasqyra boshe, kur s’e di se ç’je,
Hija e shurdhër kur flet me vete,
që mënjanë të rri e dot s’e sheh.

Në turbullohesh, të kthjelloj unë,
Nëse mërzitesh, më rrjedhin lot,
Me sytë e mi ti shikon në gjumë,
Unë jam ai që të mësoi notin...”

“Hesht më mirë e mos më fol,
se jam unazë e jo gishti brenda,
Ik më mirë, shko, më lër vetëm,
se jam frymë unë, s’jam mendje.
Po qe ti shkarpa, jam unë zjarri,
Nëse je ti zjarri, jam vetë flakët,
Ndërsa ti digjesh, të ndriçoj unë,
kur je ti rruga jam unë gjurmët.

Nëse je ti buzë, jam unë puthja,
Lumë në qofsh, jam unë burimi,
Humnerë je ti, por unë jam urë,
s’shkoj gjëkundi, por veçse vij.”

_*marrë nga vëllimi "Mirazh"_

----------

EXODUS (15-10-2013)

----------


## delira

nga _ArB eLo_

*Treni i fundit*
_(Për S.Sh.)_


Dritaret e këtij treni kaq të gjatë,
të gjatë nga stacioni në stacion,
ngjajnë me zogj që po shtegtojnë,
si fjalë ngjeshur në qiellzën me re
dhëmbësh, kur përpëliten në ajër
e rrudhin cipën e hollë të mendjes...

Ai që foli a klithi për herë të parë
çfarë po kërkonte të thoshte? Apo
qe thjesht britmë habie e primatit
kur zbuloi përsëritjen, kur zogjtë
sërish po ktheheshin prej andej
nga patën ikur, si fjalët gojës?

Ora ka mbetur...

Si akrep rri në stacion e të nisem pres,
andej nga kam ardhur, mbase të vdes.

Sirenën e dëgjojmë, po jemi të lidhur,
"Po vjen, po vjen!", thërrasin të gjithë,
Çudi! Se e dinin fare mirë që do vinte.
Të vdekurit zbresin e largohen shpejt,
si të kishin frikë nga dikush që i ndjek,
Mbesim veç ne, unë këtu e ti në breg,
Detarët në tokë e të shurdhët në direk...

Mbështes ballin mbi at’ hekur të ftohtë,
Të dhuroj ethen që digjet brenda flutur,
Më mban të mos bie dhe s`është e kotë
që jemi bashkë këtu, qoftë dhe në dert,
qoftë nëpër degë, në ajër apo shkundur.

A s`janë zogjtë gjethe, ne zogj të dheut,
që ti e përkund në tru të qiellit si ëndërr?
S`ka humnerë pa fund e as asgjë, përtej
çdo udhe është një gjurmë, tej çdo hapi
një shtysë. Nga ku? S`e di, veç po pres
në stacion të zgjohem, e pse jo, të vdes...

----------


## delira

nga _ArB eLo_

*Ndryshe*

Mumie resh sheh nga poshtë tek pluskojnë tutje,
fashuar me garza. Butë lëkunden tej porsi djepe
kufomash. Ç’ i tund s’ pyet më kush dhe as pse
drita lindi prapë sot, se mund të qe dhe ndryshe.

Uji s’ka atdhe, Nilin e Gangun ke kudo përreth,
Ndër pellgje rropullish, prej nga cirka shkundet,
Sheh poshtë përsëri të njëjtën pamje: re mumie,
teksa shtyhen papra n’ atë qerthull pafund, tutje.

Mot i ri, po koha është po ai lumë, që mërmërit
herë vdekje, (dikur më pat prurë si degë e thyer,
kufomë të mbyturi), herë jetë këtyre dy brigjeve
ku shkuma e fjalës e zbardh baltën, e thinj sipër.

Botët jemi ne, por s’e lëvizim dot veten, n’orbita
përjetimesh humbet përsëritja kujtesën, hidhet
në atë rrjedhë dhe e kujton për veten. Të tjerët
vijnë pas, e mbushin, deri sa ku lind të derdhet.

Çahen koret, farat ia ngjyejnë me t’ bardhë arat
dritës së re, horizonti tkurret e mbetet veç ajo,
si stërkalë e kohës së ngrirë që bulëzon të tjera,
ujët e vesën, djersë dhe lot, gjak të ri e moshë.

Mokrat e vorbullës bluajnë aq imët sa s`mbetet
më për t’ bluar, shumënjakët shikohen në tjetrin
si retë në ujë, lart si poshtë, formula hermetike,
mitrat janë varre, gjallja tretje, mishi porsi balta,

që u shkel nga, dhe u ngjit n' gjurmët që la ujët,
tash lidhur peng me fasha, mumiet ndryrë n’ shi,
tek tunden tej. E pse, nga çfarë, s’pyet më kush,
as pse drita lindi, as se mund dhe ndryshe t’ish...

_*marrë nga vëllimi me poezi "Mirazh"_

----------


## delira

_ArB eLo_

*Grykë çifteje*


“Të vdekurit duhet t`i varrosin të ngjallurit ndryshe”
m`erdh ndërmend kur ecja mbrapsht në Düren,
Korridorit ia kisha numëruar pllakat e ndjeja
rritjen e qimeve në trupin që ma pat dhënë hua
ai që s`qe aty, sozia e mbetur jashtë në botën
tej kapakëve vertikalë të dhuratës së mbyllur.
“Qielli poshtë me krimbat fluturues është dheu i tyre;
sa gjatë vdesin vallë?”- mendoja po ashtu
e pata ngecur para murit të kyçur me vetvete,
si insekt i zi në një cergë kënddrejtë, thurur saktë
nga ekuivalenti metalik i Merimangut.

Vrasësit e varrmihësit duhej të qenë mamitë e tyre,
Gropat të hapeshin nga brenda e kufomën e të lindurit
e thithte pastaj fshesa me rrymë e shtëpiakes, drejt
e shkurt, si pickim vakuumi i gjilpërës me agë të hollë,
që m`shponte damarin kur bëheshin analizat e gjakut,
apo mendim që thith si morr nga truri gjakun e errët
të koreve, mpiksur në kufijtë e gjallesës nga kontakti me ajrin, 
ndryshkur...ajri duhej të qe i trashë n`anën tjetër si musht
dheu, për pasojë tym duhej të qe shpirti... cigaren
e pashë para se ta ndizja e më ndrysh` qe thithja...
si tymi që më dilte nga goja. Ndalova, e nxora,
e mblodha me duar e atë që munda t`zë e mbajta
në grusht e ia lëshova, ujë pagëzimi, akoma kristal,
pëllumbin si erë një karrigeje kresë bashkë me veten.
E ajo Salome prej druri më foli duke kuisur mefshtë:
“Arb, në qoftë se do qe ashtu, njeriu do kish dy koka

e sytë do t`qenë përballë njeri-tjetrit; por ashtu s`është,
Të vdekurit varrosen, akoma gjallë, mitrave nga të tjerë,
ashtu siç mbajnë këmbët e tua katër të miat pa jetë,
Kërce i dashur, sa kohë mundesh e të peshon trupi!”

Ndjeva mendimin e radhës pastaj tek shponte lëkurën,
tek lyente bishtin në mellan; më erdh të kruhem e t`ia ngulja
gishtat vetes e t`ia vizatoja planimetrinë në faqe të murit
me duart e ngjyera ekuivalentit metalik, sozisë hua,
por s`dita se çfarë t`i shtoja më drejtkëndëshit me dy herë
dy brinjë barabar, këmbë mbi këmbë si grykë dyfishe çifteje...

_*marrë nga vëllimi poetik "Zero 3D"_

----------


## delira

_ArB eLo_

*Zemër*

I marrë i dashuruar të jem, jo i urtë,
E vetmja derë në qiell është zemra,
Rrugët e tjera të shpien deri në tru,
Labirint fjalësh ky, mbushur me emra.

Ndoshta ke të drejtë kur flet për jetën,
por mos harro se na duhet një dalje,
Kur arrijmë në fund, të lodhur, vetëm,
arsyeja shndërrohet veç në tallje.

Mbill më mirë një pemë, kokën në dhe,
Rrënjët ujiten nga shirat prej matanë,
Zogjtë nuk janë të tutë, lajmësit e reve,
që bëjnë gati foletë për ditën e mbrame. 

_*marrë nga "Mirazh"_

----------


## delira

Vëllimi poetik "Zero 3D" i autorit Arb Elo mund të porositet tashmë edhe online në Amazon këtu:

http://www.amazon.de/Zero-3d-A5-Arb-Elo/dp/1470983877

----------


## delira

_ArB eLo_

*Ullinjtë e zinj*


More këtë plis në dorë, i fryve,
Nyjat u zgjidhën,
Ullinjtë  zinj mbushur me vaj,
bërthamë e tul,
u trandën në degë të trungut
që dridhej,
Brinja e rrënjës u ngul  më fort
në dhe, në shkrumb,
Thuri  të çarën me deje të reja,
lëkurë dhe puthje.
More këtë plis në krahë, e ngrohe,
Nyjat u zgjidhën,
Buzët, çelur kur tambli mëkoi fjalën,
grahmën e gjuhës,
u skuqën gjak në gjoks të shegës
që dridhej,
Shkumë u derdh mbi to, u shua
vrimave në breg,
Mbuloi valën, gjurmët me të reja,
jetën me jetë...
Buzët u lagën,
N’ atë zagushi nuk m’ u deshën sytë,
I mbylla.
Reptili i rrjepur pa dhëmbë veshi krahët,
Fluturoi shurdhër në qiellzë,
Ndaloi mbi gardhin dyfish të fjalëve,
Më kundroi heshtur,
ngulët...

_*nga vëllimi poetik "Mirazh"_

----------


## delira

_ArB eLo_

*Gjak zemret fjala*

Tym janë fjalët,
Çka digjet në gjoks,
Zjarrin, flakët,
Nuk i them dot.

Nuk e them dot angushtinë e bishës natën,
që i klith padukut matanë, lart; rrëshirën e zezë
kur pus sytë e qenve dhe të kuajve dot s’them,
pikëllimën e merimangës që rrjet në cep të odës
një cergë drite, pa kurrgjë brenda, vetminë e presë,
vetes, atje, në qoshin bosh, duke kërkuar qendrën
e zeros, nuk them dot, dhe shumë e shumë pafjalë
pa kumt, të pakuptim ndoshta, pa jetë si e shkuara
që qenë ka, por s’është më e prapëseprapë është,
mbetur si shije mane në shkretën e qiellit që tresim,
na ur gjuhët në heshtje, na mban në jetë, na ngjall
e na vret... Tym janë fjalët që nuk them dot, brymë
tejduk e zjarrit që djeg veten, që shkrumb pakohë,
që ngroh po atë unë, që e drit dhe e sheh verbër.

Drit zemra gjak tejëzave, e puls skajeve, më mbush
e më zbraz njëherësh si koha çastin, më frym prapë
e më nxjerr jashtë, dy sy më tutje, dy lotë të ngrirë
për të përlotur pamjen me rrëshirë, trungun me erë
të ngrirë lëkurash, veshur njëra mbi tjetrën mbi bosh
si qepë, si zero 3D, flluskën e saj nuk e them dot...

Cipën e flakëve
nuk e them dot.
Gjak zemret fjala
varreve, në gjoks.

_*marrë nga vëllimi "Zero 3D"_

----------

